# PSS9's Rebuild for Lemons Racer



## 66Cooper (Oct 29, 2004)

I got an amazing deal on a set of PSS9 coil overs for our mk2 Golf racer. The fronts were blown so we were only able to run the rears. They were great but with a weak front setup, the car would jack the back inside wheel so high, it looked like it would flip over We tried an autox event in the car and it was incredibly terrible. Time to get the front rebuilt before the season starts up again.
So, not having the original receipt for them (but possibly being able to get one) what is my best option here? Is it a huge pain to go through Bilstein and better to just send them out to another place? Any good suggestions to get them done in under 3 months?

Thanks!


----------



## honda93 (Oct 1, 2008)

For rebuilds and revalves, Bilstein's facility in California was great. They turned around the product quickly. Make sure you get dyno plots then and there however... I asked to get them _shortly after_ the work was done (a week or so later) and I got no reply.


----------



## 66Cooper (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow! Thats awesome. Now get the F off this forum.


----------



## honda93 (Oct 1, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> Wow! Thats awesome. Now get the F off this forum.


???


----------



## 66Cooper (Oct 29, 2004)

That wasnt meant for u. Thank you for ur info. Some clown posted a link to some garbage for sale. I guess it deleted now.


----------



## 66Cooper (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, 125 each from Bilstein. Anyone know a place with better pricing?


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

66Cooper said:


> Ok, 125 each from Bilstein. Anyone know a place with better pricing?


That seems like a decent rate. I would have a tendency to stick w Bilstein :thumbup:


----------



## 66Cooper (Oct 29, 2004)

Normally so would I but this is Lemons. Any money not spent here will mean something else can get fixed/upgraded. Really just interested if there is even other places that do this sort of thing.


----------

